# the worst film you ever listen of all time Hulk Hogan a Nanny?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You know what... no i said you know what once again, this is by far the worst of worst of lemmon i seen, the story goes i was in a state of exaustion pseudo comatic too tired to close the Television i was trying to sleep, but this annoying film keep on playing, it was so bad trust me after this Howard the duck you will love? :lol:


----------

